# It's Here! New version 5 DSP-PC tool!



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Just dropped:








DSP PC-Tool 5 - Audiotec Fischer


Audiotec Fischer DSP PC-Tool 5




www.audiotec-fischer.de


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

Finally can’t wait to upload it to my dsp 😊


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It sucks they did away with Stage EQ. I wonder what they have coming up in the future?

*FX*

The “Front Processing” tab including its configuration options has been removed. This was necessary to free up some processing power for new features we are working on!
Due to this “StageXpander”, “ClarityXpander” for the front channels as well as the “StageEQ” will no longer be available in any unit (only when using DSP PC-Tool V4.80 or lower)


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Stuff for us two-seater tune people hopefully


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

BOO!! Only for ACO platform.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> BOO!! Only for ACO platform.


Non aco doesn't have the processing power to support the new abilities. V4.80 is still fine for everything else.


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> BOO!! Only for ACO platform.


You'll be able to get the P Six Ultimate later this year!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

cowdog360 said:


> You'll be able to get the P Six Ultimate later this year!


I use about 20% of my P-Six...so as long as it still runs i am good


----------



## juvehab (Oct 14, 2010)

is it worth upgrading to this with the m six dsp. with a 3 way front stage


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

juvehab said:


> is it worth upgrading to this with the m six dsp. with a 3 way front stage


If you'd like to use the all new auto eq feature then yes. Otherwise probably not...
edit* And the conductor can now have tone controls too. I'm sure there's more.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

So which dsp will have 16 channels then?? 😎 new flagship helix? Brax? 🥰

the most currently is 14 in a V12… ultra and brax have 12…

look at the shortcuts list for my reasoning 😎


----------



## tjk_bail (Feb 2, 2012)

Can the Director be used as an ACO device?


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

Played with it today and the auto eq function did seem much better overall. I didn't care much for the stageX and clarityX fx, so no loss there.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> I wonder what they have coming up in the future?


Dirac Live 🤣🤣


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

naiku said:


> Dirac Live 🤣🤣


Wasnt worth the hype


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

Anyone getting a system error code once it’s downloaded and trying to open the program?


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

So with autoeq now we don’t have to waste our money on tuners?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cowdog360 said:


> So with autoeq now we don’t have to waste our money on tuners?


Funny thing with this, it still takes the knowledge to know how to correctly set up and "instruct" the auto eq capabilities. There is no one true auto tune that will allow someone with no dsp experience to easily end up with a good result.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Wasnt worth the hype


Mind elaborating Nick? Would love to hear your thoughts on Dirac.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

cowdog360 said:


> So with autoeq now we don’t have to waste our money on tuners?


I've wasted money on a lot of different audio components... but paying someone who knew how to properly tune, was the best money I ever spent on my system.


----------



## stingray (Oct 25, 2019)

what dsp is this for?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

stingray said:


> what dsp is this for?


Any aco processor/combo product


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

tjk_bail said:


> Can the Director be used as an ACO device?


Not sure what you mean… aco is a coprocessor fitted in the dsp, it gives faster switching times and a few other more powerful processing specialitys I believe

a director is just an accessory, so not sure what you think it does but it won’t let you run the new software on a non aco dsp


----------



## stingray (Oct 25, 2019)

dumdum said:


> Any aco processor/combo product


Haha ok. Whats an aco?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

stingray said:


> Haha ok. Whats an aco?


See above post


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

I downloaded the software and played around with it for a bit but won't have any car audio time until next week and am wondering if anyone has done a new auto tune with the update? Thoughts? Thanks, Dave


----------



## lorenhoward (Jun 6, 2011)

stingray said:


> what dsp is this for?


Newer Helix/Match/Brax DSP's with the ACO processor?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I downloaded the software and played around with it for a bit but won't have any car audio time until next week and am wondering if anyone has done a new auto tune with the update? Thoughts? Thanks, Dave


I have done a couple cars with it so far, including customers and my own. It's kinda like auto-tuning with REW, but much quicker. One thing to note, this doesn't replace the need to actually know the basics of tuning. There are still ways to screw this up and not get the most out of your car.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Can you import house curves or only create them with the sliders?


----------



## Joniks (Sep 17, 2018)

Anyone had luck with Wifi control and DSP tool v5? I personally lost all wifi control functionality, in the DCM settings its just greyed out and the DSP tool launcher cant make any use of the wifi control either.

Before anyone ask, yes both Aco and Wifi control firmwares are updated.


----------



## UGNX1 (May 30, 2015)

I just put in a new pair of TM65 midbass and thought I would give TuneEQ a try. Wish they had added 1/6th octave to the AutoSet function or an option to make TuneEQ fixed Q and 1/6th. Just need the ability to use a loopback device to measure Impulse, Phase and etc in the TIME function.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

UGNX1 said:


> View attachment 335161
> 
> 
> I just put in a new pair of TM65 midbass and thought I would give TuneEQ a try. Wish they had added 1/6th octave to the AutoSet function or an option to make TuneEQ fixed Q and 1/6th. Just need the ability to use a loopback device to measure Impulse, Phase and etc in the TIME function.


You can do 1/6 with tune eq. You can do up to 1/24th..


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

Stycker said:


> Can you import house curves or only create them with the sliders?



I was curious about this also


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

dumdum said:


> Not sure what you mean… aco is a coprocessor fitted in the dsp, it gives faster switching times and a few other more powerful processing specialitys I believe
> 
> a director is just an accessory, so not sure what you think it does but it won’t let you run the new software on a non aco dsp


I finished a car yesterday with a dsp.3 and director and wasn’t able to tune from the director, even after updating it to the 5.0 director update. Everything works well though.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> I finished a car yesterday with a dsp.3 and director and wasn’t able to tune from the director, even after updating it to the 5.0 director update. Everything works well though.


Read the release notes


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’ll do that today, no time for that on a work day.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

The director no longer supports usb pass through for tuning as of this update.


----------



## lorenhoward (Jun 6, 2011)

Dgan21 said:


> Anyone getting a system error code once it’s downloaded and trying to open the program?


I am. On 2 different PC's.


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

lorenhoward said:


> I am. On 2 different PC's.


I eventually got it working


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

We tried to connect a bt5.0 and bt5.2 pc to a bt hd hec equipped dsp.3s today and whatever we did we couldn’t get the software to connect to the dsp

the pc recognised the hec as an audio device, but as soon as we came out and back in and tried to connect via bt it was an epic fail 😢

it did play audio via my phone and the guy who owns the cars phone, but connecting to tune didn’t go well

Also his conductor kept failing to reset to main volume after 5 seconds despite me double and triple checking it was set that way, seems there are a few bugs with the new software

firmware is updated on the conductor, dsp and aco correctly…


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Although… from the af website 😢 but the spec says all aco devices









Maybe that’s why it didn’t work with the dsp.3s… although I think that’s inaccurate as it is sold with a dsp.3/.3s end plate 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Negative3dB (Dec 30, 2019)

Joniks said:


> Anyone had luck with Wifi control and DSP tool v5? I personally lost all wifi control functionality, in the DCM settings its just greyed out and the DSP tool launcher cant make any use of the wifi control either.
> 
> Before anyone ask, yes both Aco and Wifi control firmwares are updated.


I just went through the same thing today. Would choose Wifi connection but once I refreshed it reverted to USB. Decided to open the program as administrator and finally worked.


----------



## UGNX1 (May 30, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> You can do 1/6 with tune eq. You can do up to 1/24th..


I will have to change it in the RTA Graph Settings and give it a try.


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

Are there any detailed instructions anywhere on how to use the new set eq functionality?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Negative3dB said:


> I just went through the same thing today. Would choose Wifi connection but once I refreshed it reverted to USB. Decided to open the program as administrator and finally worked.


It’s possibly something to do with network access and admin rights that stopped us connecting via bt the other day…

AF are on it, it didn’t effect the test versions apparantly…


----------



## Dasyce (Sep 22, 2016)

I briefly used the TuneEQ feature yesterday. Match UP10 DSP, and had selected all channels at once. My calibrated Audiofrog mic was connected to my laptop, running PC Tool 5. 

I played pink noise, and adjusted the volume as per the software level indicator. I ran the analyzer, and within 20 seconds the software stated it had completed analysis.

I noticed that each channel pair had been extensively adjusted. My first impression was very positive, sounds great compared to my amateur tune.

I plan to try this again, but may try to analyze each channel separately. Overall I’m very impressed with the technology. I never owned the JBL MS8 to compare, but Audiotec Fisher is a really nice piece of equipment.


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

I installed the software and I have the BT HD card in my system. I needed to install and launch the DSP program with Admin privilege's for the BT to connect and work the first time. After that it worked fine with no dropouts at all. It is responsive and reliable so far. I like the BT DSP connect option


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

I really hope that with the bluetooth, they eventually come up with some phone apps so we can use the phone as a director or even make adjustments on the fly.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cowdog360 said:


> I really hope that with the bluetooth, they eventually come up with some phone apps so we can use the phone as a director or even make adjustments on the fly.


They already have had this for a couple years.. the wifi module.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> They already have had this for a couple years.. the wifi module.


Worked well as long as you didn’t want to stream with your iphone… 😂 it didn’t last long in my car I’ll be honest… the audiostage I am still looking forward to if it arrives


----------



## LOST_llama (Feb 10, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Worked well as long as you didn’t want to stream with your iphone… 😂 it didn’t last long in my car I’ll be honest… the audiostage I am still looking forward to if it arrives


Audiostage?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I finally got a chance to use TuneEQ feature and it sounds much better than my bs tune i have been running for 2 years. Only issue is i blew a mid bc my mic was set incorrectly on laptop and i had to crank volume to get it in the green on sound bar at top when analyzing.. it was at 35 when it needed to be around 75 somehow. Fixed that and retuned each speaker independently and it sound pretty damn good honestly. Sounded good when i blew the mid too lol. It failed mechanically I believe. Didn’t burn it up. It makes a crunchy sound when i took it out and pressed the center of it.
Very good tool imo just be sure your mic and everything is setup correctly so you dont make the same mistake as i did


----------



## Dasyce (Sep 22, 2016)

I also retuned with TuneEQ, this time I changed the house curve from the Audiotec Curve to the Harmon/Audiofrog curve. 

It sounds incredible to my ears! Can’t wait to install the Conductor so that I can switch house curves with the turn of a dial!


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Few more impressions and thoughts on the new 5.0 software:
Couple of things that surprised me about the tune EQ is the very high Q it uses on most bands and it EQs bands very very close together. 

I always read you wanted to use a lower Q in higher frequencies but it sounds damn good how it’s done regardless. I’m impressed the more I listen to different songs. 

Took me about 30 minutes to tune my system and that’s taking my time to be sure I did each step correctly and being cautious. I set rta graph to 1/24th and allowed maximum gain of 4db


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Clvol1255 said:


> Few more impressions and thoughts on the new 5.0 software:
> Couple of things that surprised me about the tune EQ is the very high Q it uses on most bands and it EQs bands very very close together.
> 
> I always read you wanted to use a lower Q in higher frequencies but it sounds damn good how it’s done regardless. I’m impressed the more I listen to different songs.
> ...


When you set to 1/24 is that also the resolution it tuned to? May explain why the bands are so close together. Idk


----------



## LOST_llama (Feb 10, 2013)

Did anyone have issues installing the new software on their PC? I got the following errors:


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

So the autoEQ is now fully parametric ? Maybe I'm confused but I thought the older AutoEQ only used the graphic analyzer channels.


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

Dasyce said:


> I also retuned with TuneEQ, this time I changed the house curve from the Audiotec Curve to the Harmon/Audiofrog curve.
> 
> It sounds incredible to my ears! Can’t wait to install the Conductor so that I can switch house curves with the turn of a dial!


Hello, how did you upload the Harmon/audiofrog curve?


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

preston said:


> So the autoEQ is now fully parametric ? Maybe I'm confused but I thought the older AutoEQ only used the graphic analyzer channels.


Yes parametric now


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

LOST_llama said:


> Did anyone have issues installing the new software on their PC? I got the following errors:
> View attachment 335875
> View attachment 335876


Had the same problem, I fix it buy going on docs.Microsoft.com and download the the latest Microsoft visual c++ for my Pc which which was x86.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

DaveG said:


> When you set to 1/24 is that also the resolution it tuned to? May explain why the bands are so close together. Idk


We’ll damn that makes perfect sense!! Thanks for using your brain lol. Can’t believe I didn’t think about that


----------



## LOST_llama (Feb 10, 2013)

Dgan21 said:


> Had the same problem, I fix it buy going on docs.Microsoft.com and download the the latest Microsoft visual c++ for my Pc which which was x86.


Thank you! That worked!!!


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

LOST_llama said:


> Thank you! That worked!!!


You welcome


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

LOST_llama said:


> Audiostage?


The audiostage hec was promised as a wifi streaming device from a phone or tablet and (in theory) way better quality than Bluetooth 👍🏼


----------



## lorenhoward (Jun 6, 2011)

Dgan21 said:


> Had the same problem, I fix it buy going on docs.Microsoft.com and download the the latest Microsoft visual c++ for my Pc which which was x86.


Had the same errors as well. If you have a 64 bit system then make sure to install both the x86 and the x64 versions of C++ 2015 redistributable. 

The laptop I've been running PC Tool 4.8 on is down and I haven't been able to get my spare laptop to get out of demo mode on 5.0. The software won't recognize the DSP and Windows throws an error when it's connected. I've uninstalled and reinstalled everything, (USB devices in dev manager, software, USB drivers, Windows 10, etc.). I'm giving up and buying a used surface on ebay.


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

lorenhoward said:


> Had the same errors as well. If you have a 64 bit system then make sure to install both the x86 and the x64 versions of C++ 2015 redistributable.
> 
> The laptop I've been running PC Tool 4.8 on is down and I haven't been able to get my spare laptop to get out of demo mode on 5.0. The software won't recognize the DSP and Windows throws an error when it's connected. I've uninstalled and reinstalled everything, (USB devices in dev manager, software, USB drivers, Windows 10, etc.). I'm giving up and buying a used surface on ebay.


Are you connecting the laptop directly to the dsp?


----------



## lorenhoward (Jun 6, 2011)

Dgan21 said:


> Are you connecting the laptop directly to the dsp?


Yes I was. I had an old Dell mini laying around so I put an SSD in it and now I'm running 5.0 and connected to the DSP just fine. I used everything I learned in 15+ years of IT Support on the other one and still no dice. I'm now convinced that these DSP's are incompatible with certain chipsets.


----------



## yt310 (9 mo ago)

lorenhoward said:


> Had the same errors as well. If you have a 64 bit system then make sure to install both the x86 and the x64 versions of C++ 2015 redistributable.
> 
> The laptop I've been running PC Tool 4.8 on is down and I haven't been able to get my spare laptop to get out of demo mode on 5.0. The software won't recognize the DSP and Windows throws an error when it's connected. I've uninstalled and reinstalled everything, (USB devices in dev manager, software, USB drivers, Windows 10, etc.). I'm giving up and buying a used surface on ebay.


You're a lifesaver! Here is the link for anyone that needs to download the redistributable for X86 and X64. 








Latest supported Visual C++ Redistributable downloads


This article lists the download links for the latest versions of Visual C++ Redistributable packages.



docs.microsoft.com


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

> the wifi module.


If you use a Joying, you can download the app to the Joying and control it from your HU. Only problem with this is menu/touch volume sucks. Knobs or gtfo. Director is not compatible with wifi module, assume conductor is not either. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Dremgragen said:


> If you use a Joying, you can download the app to the Joying and control it from your HU. Only problem with this is menu/touch volume sucks. Knobs or gtfo. Director is not compatible with wifi module, assume conductor is not either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


The URC.3 works with the Wifi Module


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

Played around with this a little this weekend. Is there a way to eq individual speakers to an acoustical curve? I’m wondering if you can perform this like in REW with an overall house curve or do you need to have separate curves for each set of speakers?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

HCWLSU101 said:


> Played around with this a little this weekend. Is there a way to eq individual speakers to an acoustical curve? I’m wondering if you can perform this like in REW with an overall house curve or do you need to have separate curves for each set of speakers?


I had presumed it knew what crossovers you had and would take that into account if you were eqing one driver… I’ll ask the question of the Germans


----------



## bilboaudio (Jan 7, 2020)

HCWLSU101 said:


> Played around with this a little this weekend. Is there a way to eq individual speakers to an acoustical curve? I’m wondering if you can perform this like in REW with an overall house curve or do you need to have separate curves for each set of speakers?


I wondered the same, as I have to set 100Hz crossover in the dsp to hit 80 acoustical on my midwoofers but the tuneq uses the 100hz curve when that option is selected.

The other thing I noticed but not sure if I am doing it wrong, you eq each individual speaker but there then doesn't seem to be a way to auto tune 2 or more speakers together without resetting what you have done. Leave some bands free for manual tweaking is what I did.


----------



## LOST_llama (Feb 10, 2013)

bilboaudio said:


> I wondered the same, as I have to set 100Hz crossover in the dsp to hit 80 acoustical on my midwoofers but the tuneq uses the 100hz curve when that option is selected.
> 
> The other thing I noticed but not sure if I am doing it wrong, you eq each individual speaker but there then doesn't seem to be a way to auto tune 2 or more speakers together without resetting what you have done. Leave some bands free for manual tweaking is what I did.



I am not sure what this button is called, but you can select two channels at the same time and then go into the RTA tab:


----------



## LOST_llama (Feb 10, 2013)

Did anyone have any challenges with loading existing settings files? While in demo mode on 5.0, none of the settings files that I created in 4.8 will show up to load. 

Disclaimer: I have not connected to my actual Ultra yet, still playing around in demo mode.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

LOST_llama said:


> Did anyone have any challenges with loading existing settings files? While in demo mode on 5.0, none of the settings files that I created in 4.8 will show up to load.
> 
> Disclaimer: I have not connected to my actual Ultra yet, still playing around in demo mode.











Make sure you are looking under your previous version of tool related folders for your existing settings and not the new 5.0 folder.


----------



## LOST_llama (Feb 10, 2013)

I created a new folder within my Audiotec Fischer folder that was specific to my settings files. When I open that folder in 4.8, it has my settings file; when I open it in 5.0, its empty:


----------



## dookie (Oct 26, 2021)

What if you ask it to show "all files" instead of just the specific type?

For the record, I had no issue seeing/reopening 4.x files after going to 5.0.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 12, 2021)

ummm, which Helix amps specifically work with this sw?


----------



## dookie (Oct 26, 2021)

Paul S. said:


> ummm, which Helix amps specifically work with this sw?


All ACO-platform DSPs, with or without amplification.


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

Dang it, I tried to do the ACO update tonight, and now the V Eight MK2 appears to be bricked.. just a flashing red light and can't talk to the computer. I've tried pulling power, etc. No luck.


----------



## Sirikenewtron (Nov 4, 2020)

cowdog360 said:


> Dang it, I tried to do the ACO update tonight, and now the V Eight MK2 appears to be bricked.. just a flashing red light and can't talk to the computer. I've tried pulling power, etc. No luck.


Daaamn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Paul S. said:


> ummm, which Helix amps specifically work with this sw?


Currently v8 and v12 with bt hd hec for wireless bt tuning

All the helix products will work with the software though, it’s just that m series dsp amps don’t have a hec slot so no bt hd hec for wireless tuning and the p6dsp isn’t aco until the p6 ultimate comes out shortly 👍🏼


----------



## GubbNicke (Sep 6, 2009)

cowdog360 said:


> Dang it, I tried to do the ACO update tonight, and now the V Eight MK2 appears to be bricked.. just a flashing red light and can't talk to the computer. I've tried pulling power, etc. No luck.


If nothing else works, have you tried a Reset? (I have no idea about what it resets, manual states "Pressing the button for five seconds completely erases the internal memory")


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I have done about 5 cars with V5 already and haven't had a single issue yet. I wonder if this is computer specific.


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

Well, being an "IT Guy", I did some methodical troubleshooting. First I tackled the computer element. Reinstalled the software, uninstalled the older versions, re-installed the USB drivers, etc. No go there. Then I decided to try a different USB > Mini USB cable. The one I've been using is a longer like 15 footer. That did the trick. So my cable either went bad or the longer cable presents its own issues. The weird part is that the software would see the DSP with the longer cable, but fail on flashing it.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Glad to see you got it figured out! That would've sucked


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

Clvol1255 said:


> Glad to see you got it figured out! That would've sucked


Me too! Maybe it’s still under warranty, it’s only a year old. Worst case Id be in there unsoldering the factory flash rom and replacing it lol.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

cowdog360 said:


> Well, being an "IT Guy", I did some methodical troubleshooting. First I tackled the computer element. Reinstalled the software, uninstalled the older versions, re-installed the USB drivers, etc. No go there. Then I decided to try a different USB > Mini USB cable. The one I've been using is a longer like 15 footer. That did the trick. So my cable either went bad or the longer cable presents its own issues. The weird part is that the software would see the DSP with the longer cable, but fail on flashing it.


And everyone says that "Cables Don't Matter!", LOL! Sheesh!  ...Flame suit on...

I'm just messin' y'all!

Glad you got it sorted, mate!

I can't say that I'm a fan of the small USB mini connectors, though. Surprised that Audiotec-Fischer still used them on the Mk II versions.  Fortunately, it looks like they may be forced to switch to USB Type-C along with Apple iPhones due to the new EU law that is going into effect regarding all wired USB charging & data connected devices.


----------



## MME1122 (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm not sure the law would apply to our niche car audio products, it seems like it's just mobile devices like phones, tablets, and laptops. 

But hopefully it means USB-C will just become the universal standard even if it's not strictly required. It's about time, miniusb sucks.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I prefer usb b and mini to usb c, feels more secure and positive when it’s inserted somehow… and the new usb3 double decker usb b is fun as well, use them on a few usb interfaces at work for usb3 hubs

I’d rather dsps had usb b on them than mini though


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dumdum said:


> I think I prefer usb b and mini to usb c, feels more secure and positive when it’s inserted somehow…


We had this conversation in the shop the other day. I fully agree. While they are both outdated, the new advancements are completely unnecessary for connecting to a DSP. Give me the most durable, which is clearly USB-B, seemingly followed by (in my opinion/experience, probably not on paper) USB Mini. USB Micro couldnt exit existence fast enough though


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

SkizeR said:


> We had this conversation in the shop the other day. I fully agree. While they are both outdated, the new advancements are completely unnecessary for connecting to a DSP. Give me the most durable, which is clearly USB-B, seemingly followed by (in my opinion/experience, probably not on paper) USB Mini. USB Micro couldnt exit existence fast enough though


Completely agree. Durability wise mini is pretty good. C seems pretty good as well since you can’t F up a connector putting it in upside down. I’d love to see a magnetic standard though that requires no insertion


----------



## MME1122 (Dec 27, 2019)

cowdog360 said:


> Completely agree. Durability wise mini is pretty good. C seems pretty good as well since you can’t F up a connector putting it in upside down. I’d love to see a magnetic standard though that requires no insertion


 A magnetic connector would be cool too. No worries about getting dirt inside or whatever, and it could be easily waterproofed. 

Apple's magsafe was a big hit, yet the lightning connector is the hill they chose to die on. I don't understand them.


----------



## LinkyPwns (Nov 5, 2019)

It seems like the general consensus is that the V5 "auto-tune" is working well? Anyone rather keep using REW measurements and EQ yet?


----------



## bilboaudio (Jan 7, 2020)

LinkyPwns said:


> It seems like the general consensus is that the V5 "auto-tune" is working well? Anyone rather keep using REW measurements and EQ yet?


 It worked well for me, and probably will for most average Joes but no way a replacement for rew when the best tune possible is required I would imagine.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I’ve played with the enhanced Auto-EQ a bit and was impressed with overall tonality and balance of the tune. However, it isn’t quite as good sounding as my other tune that I did with REW. I did an a/b comparison of them using them on separate presets and the conductor. I plan on trying it out some more, as chances are better than zero that I didn’t do everything optimally. Overall it did provide a great sounding tune, just not better than my manual tune.


----------



## 13Hardball (Oct 16, 2019)

Dasyce said:


> I also retuned with TuneEQ, this time I changed the house curve from the Audiotec Curve to the Harmon/Audiofrog curve.
> 
> It sounds incredible to my ears! Can’t wait to install the Conductor so that I can switch house curves with the turn of a dial!


How does one import a house curve into the helix rta? Im 100 percent new to using their rta feature. I just used rew up until this point.

also something that i noticed this morning, if you turn on tone controls, you have to power cycle the dsp before in becomes available on the director


----------



## pjm300 (Mar 10, 2012)

How do people position the mic for the tuneEQ feature? I understand its quite a quick tune so is a static mic better than moving mic?
(Waiting for HD BT card so I can try this!)


----------



## LOST_llama (Feb 10, 2013)

LOST_llama said:


> I created a new folder within my Audiotec Fischer folder that was specific to my settings files. When I open that folder in 4.8, it has my settings file; when I open it in 5.0, its empty:
> 
> View attachment 336259


For anyone else that might be having this issue, AF Tech Support solved the riddle for me. Save the settings profiles to your desktop and 5.0 can read them.


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

Dasyce said:


> I also retuned with TuneEQ, this time I changed the house curve from the Audiotec Curve to the Harmon/Audiofrog curve.
> 
> It sounds incredible to my ears! Can’t wait to install the Conductor so that I can switch house curves with the turn of a dial!


Hello, where can I download the Harmon/Audiofrog curve? Thanks


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## bilboaudio (Jan 7, 2020)

What method have people been using to tuneeq, Global, per driver, per side? I did my left side then the right side and have been impressed with the result.

What I couldn't figure out is once I had done left right separately how to then link the channels and do both sides together without resetting what I had already done. Anyone else?


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Is there any benefit of upgrading to V5 on my P6 MkII?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

You can't... ACO platform dsp models only.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

pjm300 said:


> How do people position the mic for the tuneEQ feature? I understand its quite a quick tune so is a static mic better than moving mic?
> (Waiting for HD BT card so I can try this!)


moving mic is always better 👍🏼 Still move it for 30-40 seconds to get a good average


SWRocket said:


> Is there any benefit of upgrading to V5 on my P6 MkII?


not an option as above


----------



## Cutaway (May 5, 2020)

I'm still a little confused when to use what eq? When do you decide to use the EQ on the 'Virtual' tab vs the EQ on the 'Outputs' tab? Is the intent of the 'Virtual' to be more of a "global" esp since it leverages a slightly different technology that ensures that the EQ does not induce new phase issues?


----------



## Cutaway (May 5, 2020)

dumdum said:


> moving mic is always better 👍🏼 Still move it for 30-40 seconds to get a good average


@dumdum - In general (outside of the AF RTA) do you prefer "Moving Mic" over a multi mic array? Or is your comment specific to working with the AF Onboard RTA/"TuneEQ"


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Cutaway said:


> @dumdum - In general (outside of the AF RTA) do you prefer "Moving Mic" over a multi mic array? Or is your comment specific to working with the AF Onboard RTA/"TuneEQ"


I don’t have a multi mic array, I’d like one eventually… not sure how good it would be as it can’t simulate a head being in situ still… but I’d always pick moving mic over static 👍🏼


----------



## LinkyPwns (Nov 5, 2019)

Does anyone have specific experience with both the V5 software and the DIRAC live from miniDSP? My 360.3 dsp just croaked on me this weekend and I need a new DSP. I am interested in Autotune to save me time and get a better result than manual. I am aware that there is some manual intervention with both tools.

If I had to guess the DIRAC live would have superior results? I'm not very familiar with either package yet.


----------



## gmack7277 (10 mo ago)

haakono said:


> You can't... ACO platform dsp models only.



OH man I just bought a P6 to use V5. Talk about should have read the details!

I wonder if it's software will be updated to have similar features?


----------



## dookie (Oct 26, 2021)

LinkyPwns said:


> Does anyone have specific experience with both the V5 software and the DIRAC live from miniDSP?
> 
> ...
> 
> If I had to guess the DIRAC live would have superior results? I'm not very familiar with either package yet.


Sort of...

My desk/studio is a 2.1 Dirac-tuned nearfield setup and it is shockingly good for the amount of time I have in it. A couple attempts at a 9-point measurement (different box sizes) and I'm thrilled. DDRC-24, if it matters. TA/imaging is spot on, EQ/tonality very very good. 

My car is Helix-DSPed and I just did the 5.0 upgrade and have begun to play with their auto-tune. Initial results are OK, but it's new to me and I'm still early in the learning curve. TA/imaging is good, but took several attempts to get reasonable (ie: non-zero delays) results. EQ needs a bit of work...brightness and lean/muddy midbass being the biggest complaints. Technique? Hardware? Algorithm? Environment (car vs. studio)? Can't say yet...more to do for sure.

Same mic used in both applications FWIW (basic umik-1 w/serialized cal file).


----------



## bilboaudio (Jan 7, 2020)

bilboaudio said:


> What method have people been using to tuneeq, Global, per driver, per side? I did my left side then the right side and have been impressed with the result.
> 
> What I couldn't figure out is once I had done left right separately how to then link the channels and do both sides together without resetting what I had already done. Anyone else?


eg tune left, then right which are great alone but together have a bump at eg 250hz, doesnt seem possible to then link the channels together and do a further tuneeq both sides together without resetting what you have done? I guess the answer is to leave some spare bands for manual adjustment?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

bilboaudio said:


> eg tune left, then right which are great alone but together have a bump at eg 250hz, doesnt seem possible to then link the channels together and do a further tuneeq both sides together without resetting what you have done? I guess the answer is to leave some spare bands for manual adjustment?


They use a max of 27/30 bands leaving two shelf filters and an all pass pr three all pass if you require it at 250hz to make the good sides phase bad to match the reflection that causes the null when summed 👍🏼


----------



## bilboaudio (Jan 7, 2020)

> Played around with this a little this weekend. Is there a way to eq individual speakers to an acoustical curve? I’m wondering if you can perform this like in REW with an overall house curve or do you need to have separate curves for each set of speakers?





bilboaudio said:


> I wondered the same, as I have to set 100Hz crossover in the dsp to hit 80 acoustical on my midwoofers but the tuneq uses the 100hz curve when that option is selected.
> 
> The other thing I noticed but not sure if I am doing it wrong, you eq each individual speaker but there then doesn't seem to be a way to auto tune 2 or more speakers together without resetting what you have done. Leave some bands free for manual tweaking is what I did.


Ahh , I see the latest version has sliders on the rta screen once tuneeq is selected to allow you to match to an acoustical curve - neat


----------



## Cutaway (May 5, 2020)

So i know its not new to this release, but it is new to me  
The ability to change the Graph Output Box Labels







now reads









Look what happens when you read directions LOL


----------

